# HOP KABINET2000



## philistine (17/3/18)




----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/3/18)

I love a good ghetto build


----------



## Dr_Rocks (17/3/18)

this is fantastic


----------



## Judanero (17/3/18)

Interesting cacti you have in the background.... Hop kabinet2000 is pretty cool too


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/3/18)

Judanero said:


> Interesting cacti you have in the background.... Hop kabinet2000 is pretty cool too


That's not a cacti its a penusaurus.


----------



## philistine (17/3/18)

Judanero said:


> Interesting cacti you have in the background.... Hop kabinet2000 is pretty cool too



The big one’s a graft from back in 2009.
SG was a ping pong ball FG is a grape fruit


----------



## philistine (17/3/18)

Actually no, it must have been earlier than that... it was pre-prohibition


----------



## Judanero (17/3/18)

philistine said:


> The big one’s a graft from back in 2009.
> SG was a ping pong ball FG is a grape fruit



I was wondering how long the left one had been growing, you have the patience of a monk.


----------

